# Debes tener más cuidado con tus cosas.



## Oceanboy

Hola amigos,

Estoy tratando de traducir lo siguiente:

Debes tener más cuidado con tus cosas!
Esta es una madre hablando con su hijo quien acaba de perder un libro en la escuela !

Du muss deinen Kram mehr beachten !

Muchas gracias por su ayuda.


----------



## anahiseri

Mejor:
Du musst auf deinen Kram achten !
Du musst auf deinen Kram aufpassen !


----------



## Oceanboy

Muchas gracias Anahiseri


----------



## elroy

Dir ist das "más" entgangen, liebe Anahiseri. Das würde ich mit "besser" übersetzen.


anahiseri said:


> Du musst auf deinen Kram besser achten !
> Du musst auf deinen Kram besser aufpassen !


----------



## Oceanboy

Sí tienes razon! Gracias Elroy


----------



## Tonerl

Oder auch:

Du musst besser auf deine Sachen aufpassen !


----------



## kunvla

Oceanboy said:


> Debes tener *más* cuidado con tus *cosas*!
> Esta es una madre hablando con su hijo quien acaba de perder un libro en la escuela !





Tonerl said:


> Oder auch:
> 
> Du musst *besser* auf deine *Sachen* aufpassen !



Saludos,


----------



## Oceanboy

Muchas gracias a todos por su ayuda !

Walt


----------

